# Annoter l'écran de l'ordinateur à l'aide l'Ipad



## snake974 (21 Août 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je suis professeur. Lors de mes cours, j'utilise souvent un vidéoprojecteur, j'aimerai savoir s'il existe un application qui permet depuis mon iPad d'annoter, souligner, surligner un peu à l'image d'un TBI.
Merci par avance


----------



## Tuncurry (21 Août 2013)

snake974 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis professeur. Lors de mes cours, j'utilise souvent un vidéoprojecteur, j'aimerai savoir s'il existe un application qui permet depuis mon iPad d'annoter, souligner, surligner un peu à l'image d'un TBI.
> Merci par avance



Oui, moi j'utilise Doceri Desktop 
http://doceri.com/download.php

C'est pas trop mal.


----------



## snake974 (21 Août 2013)

Merci c'est exactement ce que je cherchais. Aurais-tu d'autre logiciel éducatif à me conseiller ?


----------

